# I made a New Forum!



## Sparky (Nov 24, 2007)

Assassin Bugs are under appreciated, but I think they're cool. I'm sure some of you would like to find out more about these magnificent creatures. I bet some of you don't have any idea what they are. They the ninjas in the insect world, slowly stalking insects in the shadows and when the time is right, it impales it's tool of death, ending the life to its victim. They are just like mantids except that they suck insects blood instead of chewing. Some of them hunt in packs.

I was looking around for a couple of years and i haven't seen ANY site dedicated to assassin bugs so I thought of starting one on my own. This is a pretty new forum only about 2 days old. It sure would be great if you guys signed up! If you have any ideas or suggestions drop by and let me know.

Thanks!

LINK: http://assassinbugs.phpbb3now.com/index.php


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey Sparky, what are those pictures of?


----------



## obregon562 (Nov 24, 2007)

assasin bugs don't'cha'know!  

Hey sparky, what system did you use to make your forum? i'd love to make something like that for my website!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 24, 2007)

YO, Spark, I went there and signed up , but it would not let me post anything. I had some questions, email me when it is ready at [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## Sparky (Nov 24, 2007)

oh no! We'll get right to it!


----------



## Andrew (Nov 24, 2007)

I changed all of the forum permissions for guests. Try again.


----------



## asdsdf (Nov 25, 2007)

I heard that some assasins will bite and drink your blood if you hadle them. :blink: Otherwise, they're cool.


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 25, 2007)

i joined for the mantis section..i went to post some pics it said

Information

You cannot post in this forum.


----------



## ismart (Nov 25, 2007)

Great job Sparky. Finally an assassin bug forum B) .


----------



## Sparky (Nov 25, 2007)

macro junkie, try again and see if you can still post pictures.

Thanks guys.


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 26, 2007)

Sparky said:


> macro junkie, try again and see if you can still post pictures. Thanks guys.


it wont let me post pics http://assassinbugs.phpbb3now.com/viewtopi...14&amp;p=26#p26


----------



## Morpheus uk (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice forum and bugs, i desperatly want to make a phasmid forum, but ant go the know how


----------

